# I got the floor nailer blues



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

About an hour into my flooring job this morning, my nailer jammed on me. I took it apart and a bent up nail came out, put it back together and it wouldn't work. Rented a "Primatech" and quickly realized that my no name piece of sh-t is useless. Long story short...when this job is over, I'm going to buy a decent floor nailer. Probably a Paslode. What do you guys use?
BTW, I bought a decent blade for my table saw the other day and love it. What a difference!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I wasn't aware Paslode even made a floor nailer. You do know that they need periodic maintenance right? It sounds like you need to file the pin back square. My Bostich was jamming up on me the other day and I tore it down (I keep a rebuild kit on-hand) replaces a few suspect looking o-rings and filed the driver pin....worked good as new. I would imagine the rebuild kits for a Bostich MIII would work fine on all of the knockoffs but idk for sure.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Oops...All I've ever done was put a few drops of oil in it every day:w00t: 
Thanks for the info Precision


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

I've got a powernail and love it.


----------



## J DoubleD FLoor (Jun 14, 2006)

central pneumatic nockoff of the bostich an about a quarter of the cost here ... it's just the same damn nailer ... couldn't believe harbor frieght actually sold me a good tool .... lol


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

I use PowerNail also. It can go as fast as I want it to go. I oil it good and it just keeps on keeping on. Oh, you got to watch your nail clip. Sometimes you can get a stray in the magazine that can cause problems.


----------

